# Nibali and Wiggins



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Does anyone know what Nibali said about Wiggins and why?
I can't find the quotes or comments anywhere.
Thanks


----------



## wilki (Jun 9, 2004)

In l'equipe Nibali is quoted as saying that he fears Cadel but not Wiggins as he is not impressed by Wiggins climbing ability.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

He said Wiggo looks like one of those dirty little bastards from Oliver Twist.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

wilki said:


> .. he is not impressed by Wiggins climbing ability.


 :idea: :idea:

Maybe it was tough to get a good look at his climbing ability from so far back - Last time they raced a mountain stage, he finished 9 minutes back from Wiggins on the Joux Plane day of the Dauphiné. :devil:


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

MattSoutherden said:


> :idea: :idea:
> 
> Maybe it was tough to get a good look at his climbing ability from so far back - Last time they raced a mountain stage, he finished 9 minutes back from Wiggins on the Joux Plane day of the Dauphiné. :devil:


Well...considering the last race they had was this morning and Nibali was 5 seconds back, I'd say he had a much better look at him :idea:


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Still, it was a better look at his back!


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

Here is the actual quote:

_"He's a complicated, diverse creature, a fine mix of debonair...and adrenaline, battle scars and good jokes."_


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

wilki said:


> In l'equipe Nibali is quoted as saying that he fears Cadel but not Wiggins as he is not impressed by Wiggins climbing ability.


Now Nibali can take those words back, coz Wiggo doesn't want any stage wins. He's after the time now and will defend the yellow till the end.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

vismitananda said:


> Now Nibali can take those words back, coz Wiggo doesn't want any stage wins. He's after the time now and will defend the yellow till the end.


Until he invariably cracks in the high mountains AGAIN and Nibali ends up battling Evans, Menchov and Froome for the overall.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

OnTheRivet said:


> Until he invariably cracks in the high mountains AGAIN and Nibali ends up battling Evans, Menchov and Froome for the overall.


I hope you are correct. That would be fun.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

OnTheRivet said:


> Until he invariably cracks in the high mountains AGAIN and Nibali ends up battling Evans, Menchov and Froome for the overall.


That would be another story :thumbsup:. Hence a very bad luck to Wiggo, nevertheless they still have Froome, Rogers, and Porte for the GC.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

T K said:


> He said Wiggo looks like one of those dirty little bastards from Oliver Twist.



:lol: :lol:


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

OnTheRivet said:


> Until he invariably cracks in the high mountains AGAIN and Nibali ends up battling Evans, Menchov and Froome for the overall.



I can see this; Especially with Wiggo's mountain domestique Sivtsov abandoning the Tour.


----------



## wilki (Jun 9, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> I can see this; Especially with Wiggo's mountain domestique Sivtsov abandoning the Tour.


Sky probably has the best mountain domestique in the tour with Froome. Nibali has numbers in Szmyd and Basso but both were shown to be lacking in the Giro plus they have a lot of racing miles in theri legs. Cadel is generally on his own in the mountains as BMC does not have that killer mountain support.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Here is the actual quote:
> 
> _"He's a complicated, diverse creature, a fine mix of debonair...and adrenaline, battle scars and good jokes."_


Well played, that's very funny.


----------

